# Anti-virus



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone use one or have recommendation for a good one?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I personally don't use one but lookout is good. There is a free one on amazon market today called seek Droid. Its supoosed to be real good as well. And AVG seems pretty decent. I have used lookout and AVG at one time and they seemed pretty decent on not dragging the phone or killing the battery.


----------



## droidzach (Aug 9, 2011)

I got seek droid a while back from amazon for free and actually have installed it but never actually ran it (lazy ass)....I too do not run any antivirus on my phone, just like I don't on my iMac...I would like to know if running an AV program has actually saved any ones butt on their android phone..?


----------



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

That's kinda what I was looking for. Is it really worth it.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Honestly of you if you know how to use odin. If you get a virus then you can just odin back to stock. I have downloaded all kinds of things and have never had a real issue with viruses or malware.


----------

